# Travel Destinations > North America >  Does anyone know a good service that takes care of lawns in Edmonton

## petrderbikov

Hi there guys! I recently bought myself a house with just a huge lawn but I don't know how to take care of it. So I'm looking for people who can take care of it for a good fee. I live in Edmonton. Does anyone know a good service that takes care of lawns in this area? I would appreciate it.

----------


## jasonukirov

I too am looking for a good lawn mowing service but can't find one. Although I'm sure there are good specialists.

----------


## jamesmurfyiii

This is the best service for lawn care Edmonton https://www.propertywerks.ca/edmonton/lawn-care. This company mowed my lawn and I want to share how well they did the job. They give me advance notice about the cleaning and after the cleaning they sent me pictures of the job done! All the work they did was neat and high quality! I am very grateful to this company.

----------


## Scolter

Thanks for information!

----------

